# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  طرفة عربية

## بقآيا حنين

دخل شاعرٌ على ملك وهو على مائدته فأدناه الملك إليه وقال له : أيها الشاعر 
قال نعم أيها الملك , قال الملك : " و ا " , فقال الشاعر على الفور , " إنّ " , فغضب الملك غضباً شديداً وأمر بطرده
فتعجّب الناس وسألوه : لم نفهم ما الذي دار بينكما أيها الملك , أنت قلت " وا " وهو قال " إنّ" فما " وا " و"إنّ"
قال : أنا قلت له : "وا" أعني قول الله تعالى " والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون " فردّ عليّ وقال : "إنّ" يعني قوله تعالى " إنّ الملوك إذا دخلوا قريةً أفسدوها وجعلوا أعزة أهلها أذلة"

----------


## وريد الورود

السن بالسن

----------


## ولد ملك

كاااااااااااااااك

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> السن بالسن



 
يسلمو على المرور
تحياتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> كاااااااااااااااك



لاعدمنا هالضحكة
شكرا على التواجد

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

هههههههههههههههههه

يسلمو على الطرفة الظريفه

تحياتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يسلمو على الطرفة الظريفه
> 
> تحياتي



 
الله يسلمك
شكرا على التواجد
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## نور الوجود

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يسلمووووووووووووووو.*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يسلمووووووووووووووو.*



 
الله يخليك يالغلا :bigsmile: 
لاعدمنا هالضحكة

دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## علوكه

_وحده بوحده_ 
_والبادي اظلم_
_يسلموووووو_

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> _وحده بوحده_ 
> 
> _والبادي اظلم_
> 
> _يسلموووووو_



 
الله يسلمك
منووووووووووووة علوكة

دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------

